# John Deere 216 fires up but will not keep running



## JD216 Grubb (5 mo ago)

I have a John Deere 216 it will start but will only continue running If you shake the motor housing/tractor frame. Not sure what the problem is fuel line issues maybe


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

JD216!! how long has the machine been doing this, just recently?, have you removed the fuel line from the carby fuel inlet and checked the flow there, is there an inline fuel filter?, how old would it be?, if there is a good fuel flow at the carby end of the hose, then your carby may want a good cleaning, is there a fuel solenoid on the bottom of the carby float bowl?, this may be playing up.

How long since the last service on the engine, valve clearance, spark plug etc.?.


----------

